# Bay Reef Info - AWESOME



## SolarFlare

Robt Turpin told me the new bay reef off the the frt pickens gate area out in the bay, has completed the addition of the GB Bridge decking being placed on top of the BP concrete anchors.

I am told, that it has provided an INCREDIBLE ledging type reef that should be a great asset to our area fishery. To me this sounds unprecidented in a shallow water area reef and I am anxious to see what results this reef produces!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sequoiha

Isnt this the new Bay Reef #1 aka Captain Bob Quarles Reef.. that is great news.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Groupers


----------



## SolarFlare

Sequoiha said:


> Isnt this the new Bay Reef #1 aka Captain Bob Quarles Reef.. that is great news.. thanks for sharing


yes, sincere appolgies....

This* is* the Bob Quarles Reef is going to be AWESOME, just like its namesake!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inshorecatch

Cant wait till this fall


----------



## Fisherdad1

I get the general location, but are their any number available yet? I know people guard their personal nubmers, but since this is a public reef I assuming someone will share if that have that info already.
Thanks,
Fisherdad


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

Escambia County Bay Reef1** Jan 2011 Concrete structures (under construction)
*13d 30 19.738'N -87 10.871'W*


It's posted in the sticky at the top of the reefs and wrecks main page along with some other public numbers.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

isn't it only 200yds off chickenbone in 15 ft of water? Should be easy to find with just a bottom machine:thumbup: I think I saw a white marker on it yesterday.


----------



## J.Sharit

Will be an outstanding place to soak a shark bait in the comming months.
Unless they find some way to stop that too...........


----------



## Rich

Sure would be nice to see some structure in Santa Rosa County! We have miles of intercoastal that seems to not get any attention.


----------



## ryanbr

This is a great reality. Thanks to all. If I remember correctly this spot is somewhat spread out. So I hope everyone will be able to get along. Eventhough the vis won't be good, it will have fisherman and "divers" regularly so it needs to be stressed(publicly at every opportunity) that there are laws regarding this interaction. Remember this is a PUBLIC reef!!!!!!


----------



## X-Shark

I looked at this spot on Saturday after the Mardi Gras boat parade.

There is a White bumper that someone anchored on the spot.

Yep....It's spread out.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

X-Shark said:


> ...Yep....It's spread out.


I'll try to get some side-scan images of it next time I'm out. I'll post them.


----------



## First Cast

Rich said:


> Sure would be nice to see some structure in Santa Rosa County! We have miles of intercoastal that seems to not get any attention.



I believe there are two inshore reefs going in just east of the Navarre Causeway in the cove, one shallow and one in deeper water. Also a shallow reef going in on the gulf side, east of the Navarre Pier. Not sure what the time line is, but it's close.


----------



## Rich

Where can I read about this information?


----------



## flukedaddy

Rich said:


> Sure would be nice to see some structure in Santa Rosa County! We have miles of intercoastal that seems to not get any attention.


I second that, thanks for the INFO :rockon:


----------



## snookman

That sounds pretty cool. I have a hummingbird 718 that I am still learning to work. it suppose to be able to put way points in. just the instruction book stinks on explaining how to lol


----------

